# Pricing prints and how to present them



## CanonInDS (Jun 15, 2010)

I will be the photographer in residence at a wildlife refuge this upcoming August.  The refuge is providing housing for a month where I vacation at no charge.  They have asked me to bring my work to the refuge gift shop to display for sale.  I am new to selling my work.  Is there a site with a list of the going rates for various size prints?  Do most of you sell just the prints, or do you mount and matte them first?  Thanks for you time.

Dave


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

I don't think you'll find a 'standard' for something like this.  The prices are whatever you (or the shop) can get away with, without being so expensive than nobody buys them.  
I've seen a whole range of prices...and usually the price depends on where it's being sold, with the highest prices being found in little shops in touristy areas.  
There is usually a wide range of different print products as well; post cards, paper prints, mounted prints, matted prints, posters, framed prints etc.  Not to mention all sorts of trinkets like key chains, coasters, mouse pads, calenders & coffee mugs.  

I'm guessing that most of the stuff that I'm thinking of, doesn't come direct from the photographer though.  It's probably handled by a stock photo or publishing company etc. 
But in the case where the photographer/artists is actually providing the work, I'm thinking it should be something nice & big, like a large print, signed & framed.  

Of course, it depends on the size/stature of the shop and the refuge.  You probably won't sell many huge framed prints at a small refuge in a poor area without a lot of tourists.

I guess you could ask them what has been done/sold in the past and what works best for them in that location.  Maybe take a look at other gift type shops and see what photos are going for and what type of presentations are being offered.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 15, 2010)

First, call the refuge and ask if you will get some wall space for display of framed photos. If yes, make sure and ask what size space(s) so you don't show up with framed works that don't fit.

The next question is directed to you and that is: are you selling as an artist or as a wildlife photog?

Fine art needs to be numbered (keep the series small) and signed and all the prints of one image need to be the same size. Don't hesitate to ask a fairly high price. Under a certain amount you will not be taken seriously and won't sell as much. Stupid but that is often the way it is.

As a wildlife photographer, you can do whatever you want as far as sizes and numbers of prints but don't be too cheap either. For the same reason as above.

In both cases, prices will depend on how you offer the prints. Matted and framed should obviously be more expensive so as to pay for the supplies. Matted only will be a bit cheaper. And straight prints, a bit cheaper again.

If you mat them, make sure and use only acid free mats. Whether matted or not, you should insert the prints in sleeves for display. If they are not matted, use a piece of foam core in the sleeve so they don't get damaged by all the people looking at them.

There was a thread recently with some links to supplies I will try and find for you.

And good luck selling a bunch.


----------



## ghache (Jun 15, 2010)

you ask them gently for the cash or big bob is going to collect the cash.


----------



## CanonInDS (Jun 15, 2010)

I will be selling them as an artist.  I was planning on signing and numbering them.  The refuge has told me the maximum size of the display rack is 24".  I am not sure how many folks come through in a month.  I was only going to display photos from the area for sale. The local area is not financially well off, but their main source of income is tourism.  

Thank you all for taking the time to reply.  

Dave


----------

